# jump out to an AtM



## zaffy

Colloquial verbs for 'go'

I guess I can say "I'm off" to mean 'go' in everyday language. Can I use other verbs like 'jump'? In Polish we very often say 'jump'. For example:

"I need to jump out  to an ATM. I need to withdraw some money."
"Can you jump out to the shop and get some milk?"


----------



## Cagey

No, I have never heard 'jump' used this way. 

It might be used in this specific context: If someone is riding in a car, and wants to stop briefly at an ATM, they could say "Let me jump out at the ATM and get some cash." However, the 'jump' has to do with getting out of the car (or other vehicle), not with going to the ATM.


----------



## You little ripper!

No, but we do use ‘hop out/down’.

_I need to hop out to the shops to get some milk.
I need to hop down to the ATM to get some money._


----------



## zaffy

You little ripper! said:


> No, but we do use ‘hop out/down’.



Is this AuE only? Any other verbs I can use in those examples to sound colloquial?


----------



## You little ripper!

zaffy said:


> Is this AuE only?


Not as far I know. I’m pretty certain the Brits use it.


----------



## JulianStuart

zaffy said:


> Is this AuE only? Any other verbs I can use in those examples to sound colloquial?


Nothing that is _specific for ATMs_ - in BE  you can pop out to the shops, pop out to the pub or the ATM etc, just like you can simply go shopping, to the pub, to the ATM etc.


----------



## bennymix

We say, besides 'run', zip (over)(down) or 'pop' (over)(down).


----------



## zaffy

JulianStuart said:


> Nothing that is _specific for ATMs_ - in BE  you can pop out to the shops, pop out to the pub or the ATM



Yeah, I'm looking for verbs meaning 'go' in any situations, like shops, toilets, etc. So I can use 'hop out', 'pop out/over', 'run', 'zip over', right?

For example:
"I need run/hop out/pop out/pop over/zip over to the shop and get some milk"


----------



## bennymix

Yes,  with 'zip' it's 'over' or 'down' usually.    I should have made that clearer.

For toilets these words are for 'travel to', and *not* excrete (the common other meaning of 'go to the toilet').

By the way, we do say 'jump' metaphorically.   "The teacher asked for someone to take a message to the principal, and I jumped at the chance." (=eagerly seized).


----------



## Hermione Golightly

They suggest a quick short trip so not really the same as 'go'.
'Nip' is another in my vocabulary, not 'zip'- "She's just nipped out to the 24/7".
'Hop out/in' is only for cars in my speech.


----------



## bennymix

'nip' over or down, yes.


----------



## zaffy

Hermione Golightly said:


> They suggest a quick short trip so not really the same as 'go'.



Yeah, that's what I meant, sorry for not making it clear. For example,  going to a corner shop/convenience store/an ATM down the street


----------



## zaffy

You little ripper! said:


> No, but we do use ‘hop out/down’.
> 
> _I need to hop out to the shops to get some milk.
> I need to hop down to the ATM to get some money._



Interestingly enough, a BE speaker told me 'hop out' sounded a bit odd. He added "I might hop on to something - like a method of transport. e.g. I'll hop on a bus, 'plane or train to get somewhere" 



Cagey said:


> No, I have never heard 'jump' used this way.
> 
> the 'jump' has to do with getting out of the car (or other vehicle), not with going to the ATM.



The same BE speaker suggested 'pop out', 'nip out', 'shoot out', '*jump down*'.  So is 'jump' used in BE?


----------



## You little ripper!

zaffy said:


> Interestingly enough, a BE speaker told me 'hop out' sounded a bit odd. He added "I might hop on to something - like a method of transport. e.g. I'll hop on a bus, 'plane or train to get somewhere"




The Brit in Post 2 doesn’t have a problem with ‘hop out to the shops’.

hop out

There are quite a few UK websites here that use ‘hop down to the shops’.

"hop down to the shops" uk - Google Search


----------



## JulianStuart

You little ripper! said:


> There are quite a few UK websites here that use ‘hop down to the shops’.
> 
> "hop down to the shops" uk - Google Search


That link shows (for me)  ~20 hits, several of which are from bicycle riders, while changing hop to pop yields ~173 results (both based on the last page listed, not the number provided at the top of the first page!) So, yes a few people use it but it still sounds odd to this BE speaker.


----------



## london calling

You little ripper! said:


> Not as far I know. I’m pretty certain the Brits use it.


Yep. 😊


----------



## manfy

You little ripper! said:


> The Brit in Post 2 doesn’t have a problem with ‘hop out to the shops’.


Don't worry about it. Many Brits are probably not aware of the speed and efficiency of hopping. Some kangaroos and wallabies can hop up to 70km/h when necessary. 
In Singapore it's also quite normal to say "I just hop out for a quick beer with my friends."

(The hopping back is often not quite as quick as the hopping out, though...strange actually; maybe I should do some active research on that...)


----------



## bennymix

I do not hear 'hop down' or 'hop out' in AE, except re bicycles, since one 'hops on' a bicycles.   Sounds rather like BE.


----------



## kentix

"I need to hit the ATM" is a sentence that means "I need to get some money from the/an ATM". It doesn't directly imply traveling but, unless the ATM is right next to you, you'll need to do that.


----------



## zaffy

kentix said:


> "I need to hit the ATM" is a sentence that means "I need to get some money from the/an ATM".



Will 'hit' work with other places? For example, "I need to hit the store and get some milk'


----------



## JulianStuart

zaffy said:


> Will 'hit' work with other places? For example, "I need to hit the store and get some milk'


Yes.  At least in AE


----------



## PaulQ

zaffy said:


> "I need to hit the store and get some milk'


In BE, only with a humorous intent = it sounds over-dramatic for buying milk.


----------



## kentix

It doesn't sound quite right with something after it. 

- I need to hit the shower.
- I need to hit the ATM.
- We need to hit the gas station before we hit the road.

Whatever you hit should generally be self-explanatory. I don't need to explain why I'm going into the shower, why I'm going to the ATM or why I'm going to the gas station.


----------



## You little ripper!

JulianStuart said:


> That link shows (for me)  ~20 hits, several of which are from bicycle riders, while changing hop to pop yields ~173 results (both based on the last page listed, not the number provided at the top of the first page!) So, yes a few people use it but it still sounds odd to this BE speaker.


I’m actually getting less hits than you Julian. I usually get a more accurate result when I google www.google.co.uk, but can’t get that to work on Safari for some reason. 



manfy said:


> In Singapore it's also quite normal to say "I just hop out for a quick beer with my friends."
> 
> (The hopping back is often not quite as quick as the hopping out, though...strange actually; maybe I should do some active research on that...)


The beer has clearly dulled their reflexes!


----------



## lingobingo

I usually *pop out* to the shops, but if I don’t intend to be long I might *nip out* instead, and when I’m in a particular hurry (usually because of Sunday trading hours!) I *dash out*. I have yet to zip out, or to hop, skip or jump out. 

Sadly, nipping out to a street ATM is a risky business these days, as you stand a good chance of getting mugged – even in the unlikely event that the CCTV cameras are working. I now only withdraw cash from indoor ATMs in supermarkets.


----------



## bennymix

zaffy said:


> Will 'hit' work with other places? For example, "I need to hit the store and get some milk'



Yes, it works.   (You do understand that in other contexts, 'hit' means 'rob')


----------



## Loob

I see the thread title includes the word "jump".

That would really _really_ _*really*_ not work for me in English.


----------



## lingobingo

Especially in those shoes?


----------



## Loob

Indeed, lingo...


----------



## bennymix

A child is dawdling before doing a task just assigned.   Mom says, "Jump to it."  (get going on it immediately)  AE.

I wonder about BE.


----------



## Eric Chengdu

lingobingo said:


> Sadly, nipping out to a street ATM is a risky business these days, as you stand a good chance of getting mugged – even in the unlikely event that the CCTV cameras are working.


It used to be the case here in China until a few years ago. I often heard someone being mugged at a street ATM or near the bank on TV especially during the period of time before Chinese New Year. Luckily, those days are behind us, we use mobile phone to pay bills nowadays instead of paying with cash, cheque, or credit cards. I can't recall the last time i went to bank or ATM. You can even pay with your face in small grocery stores if you can't be bothered to dip your hand into your pocket and take out your cell phone.


----------



## ewie

You little ripper! said:


> I’m pretty certain the Brits use [_hop_].


 That's news to me, Rippie. Still, colloquial language does vary somewhat from place to place.

BrE: _nip pop_ also sometimes _nick _; _jump_


----------



## You little ripper!

ewie said:


> That's news to me, Rippie.


I didn’t say ‘*absolutely* certain’, ewie - I said ‘*pretty* certain’. Maybe the Brits I linked to are really Australians who happened to hop over to the UK for a holiday many years ago and decided to stay there, and for all intents and purposes consider themselves British. Some of the lingo from here could have stuck.


----------



## Keith Bradford

According to Google Ngram Viewer, _*rush, pop *_and _*nip*_ are the favourites in Britain.  The other three are virtually unknown.


----------



## Loob

Keith Bradford said:


> According to Google Ngram Viewer, _*rush, pop *_and _*nip*_ are the favourites in Britain.  The other three are virtually unknown.


Hmmm - I'd _nip_ or _pop_ to the shops, but I  definitely wouldn't "rush".


----------



## heypresto

I'm with those who have popped or nipped to the shops.


----------



## sound shift

Another BrE option (for me at least): _I need to *get down* to the cashpoint / hole in the wall._


----------



## london calling

ewie said:


> That's news to me, Rippie. Still, colloquial language does vary somewhat from place to place.
> 
> BrE: _nip pop_ also sometimes _nick _; _jump_


Oh well. Maybe I'm influenced by my childhood in Oz, because I definitely use 'hop' the way YLR uses it:

I need to hop out to the shops to get some milk.
I need to hop down to the ATM to get some money 

Found this, though. From Lexico (BE):

2. informal. Pass quickly from one place to another.
_‘she hopped over the Atlantic for a bit of shopping’_

There are several examples given, including:
_‘I had a very short nap while Graham hopped over the road to a sandwich bar and secured a late but exceedingly tasty lunch.’
‘Somewhat disappointed, I compensated by hopping next door to McDonald's for my first burger meal since I've been on my own.’_ 

I use 'hop' like that too. I hop down the shops, hop over the road, hop next door, hop out to buy something, etc.


----------



## PaulQ

You little ripper! said:


> I need to hop out to the shops to get some milk.
> I need to hop down to the ATM to get some money.


To give you some encouragement, I have been known to say this, but I suspect it is dated - my father used it.


----------



## jimkwik36

T


You little ripper! said:


> No, but we do use ‘hop out/down’.
> 
> _I need to hop out to the shops to get some milk.
> I need to hop down to the ATM to get some money._


That's cool. It was new to me.


----------



## You little ripper!

PaulQ said:


> To give you some encouragement, I have been known to say this, but I suspect it is dated - my father used it.



I was starting to think it was only Aussies - because of the kangaroos.  



jimkwik36 said:


> That's cool. It was new to me.


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> I use 'hop' like that too. I hop down the shops, hop over the road, hop next door, hop out to buy something, etc.


‘Kanga’ is my new nickname for you.


----------



## london calling

You little ripper! said:


> ‘Kanga’ is my new nickname for you.


You'll roo the day!

Seriously, as AusE has so much London English in it I'm beginning to wonder if this usage is/was regional in the UK.


----------



## heypresto

It's bound to be.


----------



## london calling

We'll have to take a leap of faith!


----------



## zaffy

Say I want my child to go to the garage and bring me the pliers. Could I say these?

_1. Hop out to the garage and get me the pliers.
2. Pop out to the garage and get me the pliers.
3. Nip over to the garage and get me the pliers.
4. Nip out to the garage and get me the pliers.
5. Nip to the garage and get me the pliers.
6. Zip over to the the garage and get me the pliers._


----------



## Roxxxannne

In the US I would probably say 'go out to the garage and ...'.  I wouldn't use 'over' unless the garage is a considerable distance away from where we are.

I would definitely not use 'hop' because my child would actually hop on one leg all the way to the garage and back while I sat patiently (?) waiting for her to return.

Actually I'd say 'Go get me the pliers from the garage, sweetie.'


----------



## Glasguensis

zaffy said:


> Say I want my child to go to the garage and bring me the pliers. Could I say these?
> 
> _1. Hop out to the garage and get me the pliers.
> 2. Pop out to the garage and get me the pliers.
> 3. Nip over to the garage and get me the pliers.
> 4. Nip out to the garage and get me the pliers.
> 5. Nip to the garage and get me the pliers.
> 6. Zip over to the the garage and get me the pliers._


1. No, for the reasons given by @Roxxxannne 
2. Works in BE, probably not in AE
3. Works in BE if the garage is on the other side of the street
4. Works in BE, probably not in AE
5. Works in BE, probably not in AE
6. No.


----------



## bennymix

I don't think we Norte Americanos do much 'popping' or 'nipping' in these contexts. 

Maybe we do 'zip' sometimes, i.e., if it's very fast!  "On my way home (in the car), I'll zip over to the liquor store and get some wine for the party."


----------



## kentix

I do believe we pop now and then. We do not nip.


----------



## Hermione Golightly

> _1. Hop out to the garage and get me the pliers._
> _2. Pop out to the garage and get me the pliers._
> _3. Nip over to the garage and get me the pliers._
> _4. Nip out to the garage and get me the pliers._
> _5. Nip to into the garage and get me the pliers._
> _6. Zip over to the the garage and get me the pliers._



I wouldn't use any of these in this context, but the prepositions are odd too.  I think 'into the garage' is more likely, considering it's often an integral part of the house and accessible from the house.
I'd use 'nip' if I had to use any of these verbs, same as I might say "Just nip upstairs will you, please". But I'm quite sure I'd just ask as one usually does, depending who you're talking to.

Number 6 sounds crazy, as if the garage was down in the valley and you hopped onto the zip wire to get there. But then, those with zip codes are used to zipping, I guess.


----------



## bennymix

Only our puppies nip.


----------



## kentix

Yes, of those above, I'd be most likely to use zip. I would zip *up (the street)/down (the street)/over* to the store if I needed to get something quickly - like an overlooked ingredient to a recipe - and get back to what I was doing.


----------



## Chasint

Britons nip but never zip!

zaffy - The prepositions will depend on where the child is, in relation to the various buildings.. Can you draw us a diagram showing where everyone is and how the layout of the area is when this happens?

For example


----------



## london calling

'Nip out' also implies speed. If I say I'm going to nip out to the shops to get something the implication is I'll be back soon.


----------



## bennymix

Just out of curiosity, M-W unabr. lists six senses of 'nip' [=go quickly] as chiefly British.   Do our present British friends use all six?  Above I see mainly a reference to sense c:



> _intransitive verb_
> 
> chiefly British *: *to move briskly, nimbly, or quickly<nip up there and fetch me down a book — James Ronald>: such as
> a*: *jump, hop[...] Alan Moorehead><_nipping_ on a tram — Richard Llewellyn>
> b(1) *: *hurry<nip back here with the key — Dodie Smith>
> (2) *: *hurry away —used with _off_<we _nipped_ off while they was milking — Audrey Barker>
> (3) *: *dart<_nipping_ in under his host's arm — Elizabeth Bowen>
> c*: *to make a quick trip *: *hop 2b<shall I nip out and buy one — Alan Paton>
> d*: *interrupt, intrude —used with _in_ or _into_<_nipped_ in with a neat query — _Punch_>


----------



## lingobingo

Yes.


----------



## Hermione Golightly

Probably not 3D.


----------



## lingobingo

It’s true that if that one’s a quote from _Punch_, it could be a century or more old!


----------



## bennymix

You have examples of b (3) [dart]?    That's intriguing.


----------



## elroy

*Run* out/down/over to the garage and get me the pliers.


----------



## Wordy McWordface

bennymix said:


> Do our present British friends use all six?



a*: *jump, hop
_nipping_ on a tram
Possibly. Less common, but it wouldn't strike me as unusual

(1) *: *hurry
<_nip_ back here with the key 
Yes, because it sugggests a quick here-and-back trip

(2) *: *hurry away —used with _off_
<we _nipped_ off while they was milking 
Yes, but less common

(3) *: *dart
<_nipping_ in under his host's arm
Not sure. I don't really understand this example, but probably not common.

c*: *to make a quick trip *: *hop 
b<shall I nip out and buy one
Yes, this is very common, as discussed in the thread. The definition is strange, though. 'Hop' is not a paraphrase in this sense, at least not in BrE. I wouldn't say "Shall I hop out and buy one?" I'd hop onto a tram, as but not hop out to buy something. Or is this a "translation" for AmE users?

d*: *interrupt, intrude —used with _in_ or _into_
<_nipped_ in with a neat query
I wouldn't use it in this way.


----------



## Graciela J

In "As We are" (1964)  British (Czech-born) journalist Henry Brandon interiviews 17 famous americans, among them Arthur Miller and his then wife, Marilyn Monroe.

Brandon asks MM if she had felt more American in some films than in others. MM mentions _The Asphalt Jungle_ and _Some Like It Hot_; then she tells that in _The Prince and the Showgirl_  she was supposed to say "I'll just nip down and say good night to Mickey". She told Sir laurence Olivier that she couldn't say that unless she was putting on British airs, because in America "nip down" meant "to take a bit of something or to take a drink", and "they'll never forgive me back home".
.


----------



## kentix

She was right.


----------



## zaffy

Chasint said:


> Can you draw us a diagram showing where everyone is and how the layout of the area is when this happens?


I actually meant your first layout. But thanks for making me realize other layouts require different prepositions.


----------



## ripcurlgirl

kentix said:


> I do believe we pop now and then. We do not nip.


How terribly sad


----------



## zaffy

AE: "I have to zip up to the school to pick up my son."

BE would say these three, wouldn't it? Would the choice matter depending on whether walking or driving is meant?

_I have to nip out to the school to pick up my son.
I have to hop out to the school to pick up my son.
I have to pop out to the school to pick up my son._


----------



## kentix

In AE, you could also use run up.


----------



## heypresto

zaffy said:


> BE would say these three, wouldn't it?


In BE, 'nip' or 'pop' might work if the school was pretty close, but 'hop' wouldn't.

'Pick up' implies you are driving.


----------



## elroy

So “hop” implies it’s fairly far?


----------



## heypresto

No. Just to clarify, I can't imagine 'hop' being used at all.


----------



## Wordy McWordface

No. "Hop" doesn't work at all.  We gave "hop out" a big red thumbs-down months ago.

_cross-posted_


----------



## zaffy

kentix said:


> In AE, you could also use *run up*.


And would this work in BE as well?

_I have to run up to the school to pick up my son._


----------



## Wordy McWordface

I can't imagine saying that.

I think it's the combination of 'run' and 'out' that seems unlikely. I might run up to the school or run down down to the school, if I had to dash up or down a hill, for example.


----------



## zaffy

Does 'zip up' imply anything different from 'zip over' in AE? Different distance? Different speed?

_I have to zip up/zip over to the school to pick up my son._


----------



## zaffy

heypresto said:


> 'nip' or 'pop' might work


Does either imply anything different distance and speed wise in BE in the school scenario?


----------



## Wordy McWordface

zaffy said:


> Does either imply anything different distance and speed wise in BE in the school scenario?


No. There's no difference.  Both suggest quick, easy trips.  You're basically telling the person you're talking to that it's no big deal - you'll be back in ten minutes.


----------



## kentix

In the U.S., the difference in zip up and zip over is one of geography. Over larger distances, east and west tend to be "over", north is "up" and south is "down". Over shorter distances it's more fluid. "Down" could be down hill or down the street (which is somewhat arbitrary with "up" also used) and "over" tends to indicate travel primarily to a parallel street.


----------



## zaffy

kentix said:


> In the U.S., the difference in zip up and zip over is one of geography. Over larger distances, east and west tend to be "over", north is "up" and south is "down". Over shorter distances it's more fluid. "Down" could be down hill or down the street (which is somewhat arbitrary with "up" also used) and "over" tends to indicate travel primarily to a parallel street.


So if the school was located south of my house, could I say this? 

_I have to zip down to the school to pick up my son._


----------



## bennymix

zaffy said:


> So if the school was located south of my house, could I say this?
> 
> _I have to zip down to the school to pick up my son._



If it's downhill, sure!


----------



## kentix

Like I said, it generally indicates south _over larger distances_. But "zip" implies a short, quick trip, so those two aren't really a good match with that meaning.

If I was going south over a larger distance, I'd say something like, "I'm heading down to Springfield." That implies nothing about me coming back or how soon.

Zip implies a quick there and back. So saying "I have to zip down to the store" normally implies down the hill or down the street, and in most cases, the latter. In any event, it's somewhere close enough that north, south, east and west don't matter too much.


----------



## Tegs

zaffy said:


> And would this work in BE as well?
> 
> _I have to run up to the school to pick up my son._


To me, this means you have some sort of emergency (you are very late) and you are literally going to run, up a hill, to collect your son.


----------



## CaptainZero

kentix said:


> ... "zip" implies a short, quick trip ... If I was going south over a larger distance, I'd say something like, "I'm heading down to Springfield."


"Head" (head off, head out, head down, etc) is often also used for short distances, in my experience. I'm in my lounge room now, but I'm thinking about heading into the garden soon, to do some watering. I'll head down to my local store later, and pick up a few things. I'm heading to the pub with some friends tonight.

I hear "head" (with or without "off", "out", "up", "down", "over", etc) used way more often than "pop", "hop", "zip", "nip", etc.


----------



## kentix

CaptainZero said:


> Head" (head off, head out, head down, etc) is often also used for short distances


I wasn't talking about "head" but rather about the context of "down". Head has many uses in the context of where you're going next, so it's very flexible. But zip is not. That's a short quick trip somewhere close that usually implies a return, although context will determine that. So, "down" in the U.S., in the meaning of south, generally works better with something like "head"  which doesn't imply either quickness or a return. Only an intended destination. It's hard to really zip to a city 60 miles to the south. But its easy to zip down the street to a store. In "head down to Springfield", "down" implies south. In "zip down to the store", "down" does not necessarily (and probably doesn't) imply south. It's two different contexts.

As, I said above, I can only speak to U.S. usage. This is one area that definitely has variation among English-speaking countries.


----------



## kentix

> I have to run up to the school to pick up my son.





Tegs said:


> To me, this means you have some sort of emergency (you are very late) and you are literally going to run, up a hill, to collect your son.


In the U.S., this means you are going to drive your car in a short, direct trip somewhere in the neighborhood or close to it and pick up your son and come back home. No hill is involved.


----------



## JLP222

You little ripper! said:


> No, but we do use ‘hop out/down’.
> 
> _I need to hop out to the shops to get some milk.
> I need to hop down to the ATM to get some money._


Never heard hop out/hop down in UK but we do say pop out to the shops or pop in to see someone and in the north they also say bob out, which I find rather strange but then I am a Midlander! We use bob to bob down, when stooping.


----------



## Elle Paris

zaffy said:


> Colloquial verbs for 'go'
> 
> I guess I can say "I'm off" to mean 'go' in everyday language. Can I use other verbs like 'jump'? In Polish we very often say 'jump'. For example:
> 
> "I need to jump out  to an ATM. I need to withdraw some money."
> "Can you jump out to the shop and get some milk?"


We can say; "I just have to skip out to the Post Office; I'll be right back." for example.. or "...skip over to the Post Office.". Then there's: "I just need to hop in the shower and put on my party outfit and I'll be ready." Also: "She popped out of the office for a minute or two; otherwise, she's been here all day."


----------



## zaffy

"Imagine you're in a self-driving car and you ask it to park illegaly on a double-yellow line; just for a moment *so you can nip into the shops."*

Could AE speakers share their version of this?


----------



## kentix

- Just for a moment so you can run into a store.

That's one.


----------

